
Devices being remotely wiped in police custody - Libertatea
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-29464889
======
planetjones
"If we can't get to the scene within an hour, we tell the client to pop it in
a microwave oven"

Why not just tell the client to put it into flight safe mode ?

